

To Dissect a Mockingbird: A Graphical Notation for the Lambda Calculus - flatline
http://dkeenan.com/Lambda/index.htm

======
zitterbewegung
Looks like an interesting paper. Its sort of weird though when you know
someone that is mentioned in the paper (Louis Kauffman). Although I'm assuming
its the same person. Professor Kauffman likes diagram based arguments so it
seems like it would be the same person.

------
scotty79
What's the point of writing algorithm as lambda calculus? Can you do some
automatic optimization on algorithm when it is described as this "birds" or
check it for consistency in a way that is not obvious when we describe as
series of commands to be executed?

~~~
ambulatorybird
I know very little about the topic, but I believe that various transformations
and simplifications in lambda calculus are relevant when it comes to compiling
functional programs.

~~~
iskander
Not just functional programs. You can transform any old C program into
specific subsets of lambda calculus (administrative normal form or
continuation passing style) and do all your optimizations there.

------
aquarin
Old, but gold.

